# Javascript - Polygon, wieviel % sind gefüllt



## thomas2312 (23. Dez 2013)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine Simulation eines Roboters programmieren, welcher sich in einem Polygon bewegt. Jetzt will ich wissen, wo er schon überall war und wo nicht.

Ich dachte mir: 

Der Roboter wandert einen gewissen weg (Darstellung als Kreis) und wo er war, diese Fläche wird eingefärbt. Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage, wie ich berechnen kann, wieviel % des Polygons bereits gefüllt sind.

Das ganze realisiere ich in einem Canvas.

Ich habe mir bereits den Flächeninhalt eines Polygons berechnet. Jetzt würde ich nur mehr die größe der bereits besuchten Fläche benötigen. 

Kann mir da vielleicht wer weiterhelfen, wie ich das ganze angehen könnte?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus!


lg Thomas


----------



## eMmiE (26. Dez 2013)

Dazu musst du jetzt "nur noch" die Fläche, die der Kreis-Roboter zurückgelegt hat berechnen.
Rein theoretisch würd ich sagen, dass du den Kreis, den der Roboter ausfüllt, mit der Länge des insgesamt zurückgelgeten Wegs, mit dem Durchmesser des Kreises multipliziert, addieren musst.

Zur Veranschaulichung kannst du ja mal den Weg, den der Roboter zurücklegt malen lassen

Gruß eMmiE


----------

